# Table Spacing Help



## thev (Aug 25, 2005)

What am I doing wrong? I have a table and two rows each containing an image... I don't want any space inbetween the rows ie. the images should touch/line up so you see no background colour or anything else between them... It isn't working, what am I missing? There is a little space between the rows. Code of the <body> below...

(Works fine with Mozilla, not with IE6) - please help.




<body>
<center>

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="727">

<tr>
<td>
<img src="title.bmp">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
<img src="menu.bmp">
</td>
</tr>

</table>

</center>
</body>


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

thev, i've got alot of stuff going on at the moment, but if you don't get an answer i'll give you one tomorrow


----------



## thev (Aug 25, 2005)

*...*

Yeah, thanks... no problem. Don't mind waiting... but still can't figure it out.

Cheers


----------



## mulberrycrush (Sep 25, 2005)

thev said:


> Yeah, thanks... no problem. Don't mind waiting... but still can't figure it out.
> 
> Cheers


Hi

http://www.tekbunker.com/test/

I ran the code and added below. 

<table border="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="727">

I will add the URL as a screenie, incase I take it down,


----------



## thev (Aug 25, 2005)

*...*

Thanks but it still isn't working. Stayed the same.


----------



## mulberrycrush (Sep 25, 2005)

thev said:


> Thanks but it still isn't working. Stayed the same.


Hi

try a F5 refresh with new code.

I used your code and it did what you said, then I added mine, and it did resolve..

here is the full code

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Untitled Document</title>
</head>
<body>
<center>
<table border="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="727">
<tr>
<td>
<img src="title.bmp"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>
<img src="menu.bmp"></td>
</tr>
</table>
</center>
</body>
</html>


----------



## thev (Aug 25, 2005)

*Weird...*

Ok I tried just pasting your code in and it worked. Then I tried changing my code to do what yours was doing (only changes I saw was the hspace and vspace and it still didn't work. Eventually figured out what the problem is. Which seems strange to me - tell me if this is how it usually is cause I never knew before but...

WORKS:
<tr>
<td>
<img src="menu.bmp"></td>

ADDS SPACE:
<tr>
<td>
<img src="menu.bmp">
</td>

There was no space after the img tag either just the closing td tag was on the next line - is it supposed to do that? I didn't think it was. So much for my html indentation methods eh?

Thanks  I feel much better now. *Relaxes*.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

glad you got it resolved... sorry this was the earliest I could check in... Been staring at some heavy javascript all night :sad:


----------

